# Another season closes...



## FLQuacker (Apr 24, 2022)

Well barring some blind luck miracle....like a strutter waltzing past my front window, and giving me time to grab the shotgun and sneak out the backdoor, I'll leave a tag in the bag this year. Thats OK...had years where 0-fer was king! Lots to be thankful for, lots to be proud of. Finally worked out a 1 piece striker turn I really like and will be my signature shape......now it's time to go fishn!

Reactions: Like 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 24, 2022)

Good looking striker Wayne. 
I was fortunate to fill both tags this spring but am generally very pleased with one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OzTor (Apr 28, 2022)

It's been a tough season for alot of folks.
Birds were real squirely this year in most parts...
Alot of pressure this year.* Nice Strker!*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2022)

I ain't even heard a bird this year!! and to top it off almost no bluebonnets this year


----------



## Ray D (Apr 29, 2022)

OzTor said:


> It's been a tough season for alot of folks.
> Birds were real squirely this year in most parts...
> Alot of pressure this year.* Nice Strker!*


Did you get to hunt much this spring in south Florida?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 29, 2022)

Been there, done that! And the way this spring is going it might be been there, done that again. Still have some time, so we’ll see.

Great looking striker! If only looks could kill


----------



## OzTor (Apr 29, 2022)

Ray D said:


> Did you get to hunt much this spring in south Florida?


I did Ray, my son and I took Birds early in the season, then I helped some newbie friends learn the ropes..Got them on more than a few Birds, they couldn't seal the deal though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Apr 29, 2022)

OzTor said:


> I did Ray, my son and I took Birds early in the season, then I helped some newbie friends learn the ropes..Got them on more than a few Birds, they couldn't seal the deal though...
> 
> View attachment 226175
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Great pictures

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## scootac (Apr 29, 2022)

Your season closes.....our's opens tomorrow.
I saw one Tuesday.....hope to get a real close-up photo of him.
Wearing my tag!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## OzTor (Apr 29, 2022)

scootac said:


> Your season closes.....our's opens tomorrow.
> I saw one Tuesday.....hope to get a real close-up photo of him.
> Wearing my tag!!!


Best of Luck to you and yours Friend! Hope to see those pics as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2022)

Ha! Saw a huge gobbler right up against the I75 northbound lane at Bruce B Downs this morning as we're headn back to N Fl...around 10a :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 30, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> Ha! Saw a huge gobbler right up against the I75 northbound lane at Bruce B Downs this morning as we're headn back to N Fl...around 10a :)


I go by that exit every day… I’ll be keeping an eye out. East side of 75?


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 30, 2022)

Yea..


----------

